# A few more questions! sorry



## firstmice (Sep 18, 2013)

How long does it take one the NMC has your application to become a member?

And Auctions at shows, what happens?

Sorry for all the questions


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Time depends on post, how long it takes to arrive. I think the Secretary normaly does them as soon as possible, then plus how long it takes for your stuff to come threw to u in the post.

The mice in the auction will be in maxeys on a table for people to look at. Normaly a trio. A judge will have gone over them. Then when the time comes the lot will be called out and what they are and who supplied them. Then members are free to bid on them. I u wAnt to bid just call out, until u either win them, or you get outbidded.
So it might go like this.
Lot 12, trio of creams from whoever. Let's start at £5
Some one calls out, so they bid the five pounds.
Ok we have 5 and one want 10?
Some one else calls out.


----------



## firstmice (Sep 18, 2013)

Thankyou! I'm like a big kid at the moment! haha. I can't wait to get my membership stuff!

O wow, my Hubby will have to keep an eye on me at the auctions!

Thankyou, you've been so helpful, as always  x


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Lol you at risk of bidding on them all then.
No worries


----------



## Lyra (Mar 1, 2013)

Oh my, didn't know there were auctions...
I'll better start saving money now! (I plan to join NMC next year, same risk here I'm afraid... )


----------



## firstmice (Sep 18, 2013)

PPVallhunds said:


> Lol you at risk of bidding on them all then.
> No worries


Yes haha quite possibly :lol: Everytime I see another variety, I want it


----------



## firstmice (Sep 18, 2013)

Lyra said:


> Oh my, didn't know there were auctions...
> I'll better start saving money now! (I plan to join NMC next year, same risk here I'm afraid... )


Ha ha I just found that out too! I've sent off my membership, I'm ridiculously excited


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Lyra said:


> Oh my, didn't know there were auctions...
> I'll better start saving money now! (I plan to join NMC next year, same risk here I'm afraid... )


Not all shows have them but some do.


----------



## firstmice (Sep 18, 2013)

PPVallhunds said:


> Lyra said:
> 
> 
> > Oh my, didn't know there were auctions...
> ...


Probably a really good thing the auctions aren't at every show! :lol:


----------



## pauly (Feb 21, 2013)

If I were you , I'd make contact with someone who had proven stock & deal with them direct.


----------



## firstmice (Sep 18, 2013)

Thankyou, yes thats what I plan to do


----------

